# Where can I find (online) this Wardrobe handle?



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Is that handle plastic? If so, a plastic fab shop might can make you one. 

You might get lucky at C R Laurence...

http://www.crlaurence.com/


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

this place has quite a selection

http://www.build.com/index.cfm?cabinet-pull-handles=c50211&categoryid=50211&page=search:browse&p=1


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That sure looks like a custom job made just for the company that made that unit.
See if you can find some makers mark on it someplace.


----------



## Majoram (Jun 14, 2011)

Just thought to update.

Found it here:
http://www.technologylk.com/clear-acrylic-large-stick-on-mirror-pull-lk-LMPC5.html


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

glad you found one


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

A good source online is www.coolknobsandpulls.com

Kevin
www.home-additions-startup-guide.com


----------

